# Butcherblock Butt Joining Help



## mikeee69 (Sep 9, 2018)

I am currently in the process of preparing to install oak butcher block as my kitchen counters. I have a few issues I need help with. 

I am looking to make a L counter and will be making it by butt ending the end of one slab to the front of another, I can not make a mitered 45 and I do not have enough linear feet of block. 



My question is that BB expands front to back and not lengthwise so gluing the side of one slab to the front of the other will result in some type of failure in my eyes . I have also seen a manual that stats when butt ending do not glue use silicone. What do you guys so in this situation? Thanks


----------



## TomCT2 (May 16, 2014)

is it 'true' butcher block - i.e. little squares glued up, with the grain vertical?
or long boards glued up with the grain horizontal?


----------



## mikeee69 (Sep 9, 2018)

TomCT2 said:


> is it 'true' butcher block - i.e. little squares glued up, with the grain vertical?
> or long boards glued up with the grain horizontal?


Long boards with grain horizontal.


----------



## TomCT2 (May 16, 2014)

that's a classic 'bread board' situation and the expansion difference is a factor.
if you can work it to have a "perfect" joint, there are undermounted mechanical clamping gadgets where you could tighten the joint enough to not need any sealant. 



I have no experience in that kind of countertop install - hopefully someone can chime in with a proven method/suggestion.


----------



## JIMMIEM (Oct 12, 2014)

If the joint is not sealed then it might be an entry point for water and other liquids spilled on the counter. Rift Sawn boards will be the most dimensionally stable and expansion will be upwards rather than across the boards' width.


----------



## mikeee69 (Sep 9, 2018)

I saw the clamps and was thinking about using them and leaving enough room for it to move sidways but not apart. 
I plan on sealing the whole slab of wood in salad bowl finish so I'm not to concerned with water.


----------



## mikeee69 (Sep 9, 2018)

The clamps your talking about are like the tite bond or dog bone type connector


----------



## WeebyWoodWorker (Jun 11, 2017)

Oak is pretty porous I personally wouldn't want it for a countertop. 



-T


----------

